# Rope brands?



## Malaka * * * (Jan 29, 2008)

What climbing ropes do people here rate highly? 

Do you think it really matters?

.


----------



## gavin (Jan 29, 2008)

my boss swears by samson velocity rope. i've used it a few times and its great. super light weight, lasts a long time, doesn't stretch, holds knots very well, and a nice thing is that it's a smaller diameter rope (7/16" which is 11mm) so you can use rock climbing hardware which is generally a lot more affordable than tree specific equipment (a gri gri is like $70 or so and the petzl I'D i bought for my 1/2 inch rope was about $170, and they're essentiall the same thing!). it seems most guys prefer 1/2 inch rope, and they say its easier for spurless climbing because its easier to hold onto the wider rope. from the stuff i've read on this bored and guys i've talked to, more are switching over to the smaller rope though.

i use cheapo rope which still works, but i wouldn't recommend it. when i need new ropes i'll probably be switching to the samson velocity.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have nothing bad to say about Yale. We use both xtc and double esterlon.


----------



## Malaka * * * (Jan 29, 2008)

beowulf343 said:


> I have nothing bad to say about Yale. We use both xtc and double esterlon.



I'm thinking of getting the Yale xtc fire or flame or whatever its called, that is one bright rope! hard to lose.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jan 29, 2008)

Malaka * * * said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Yale xtc fire or flame or whatever its called, that is one bright rope! hard to lose.



Fire. That is one of the things i like about it. Makes it harder for the groundies to lose it in the snow.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jan 30, 2008)

*Rope Brands*

New England Safety Blue , Hyvee, Ultra Vee all 1/2 inch
7700lb 7000lb 7000lb 25 years on it


----------



## ronnyb (Jan 30, 2008)

Yale Poison Ivy- a little smaller but still easy to grab with your hands, and Samson Velocity for the Lockjack.


----------



## ronnyb (Jan 30, 2008)

Probably the worst rope I ever used was Black Max that I got from Baileys. The cover would milk everytime that I used it. I eventually threw it in the trash.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 30, 2008)

i like all samson rope.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Jan 30, 2008)

i like the samson blue streak.


----------



## levi758336 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mammut 10 mm static.


----------



## tree md (Jan 31, 2008)

I have always like the New England Safety Blue. I've been using it for years. It's affordable and efficient. I have also used the True Blue in the past (started out using it) and I also have a Poison Ivy rope I bought to use with some of the ascenders and gadgets I bought for SRT. The smaller Poison Ivy rope tends to bind up my climbing knots more than the 1/2 inch rope and makes my hands ache more from having to grip the smaller diameter rope.


----------



## pbtree (Jan 31, 2008)

Job Corps Tree said:


> New England Safety Blue , Hyvee, Ultra Vee all 1/2 inch
> 7700lb 7000lb 7000lb 25 years on it



I agree - I like the New England ropes best.


----------

